# The Battle Over BMW Porn



## Spinning Blue (Oct 19, 2003)

THE BATTLE OVER BMW PORN - BMW Orders AskJolene.com to Remove Search Results - LACB, October 13-14, 2004

_"The German car manufacturer BMW AG has ordered adult search engine AskJolene.com to immediately remove a number of results from its index and to blacklist the providers of the documents...BMW AG claims that AskJolene.com infringes on its trademark rights. AskJolene's results for the search query 'bmw' contain galleries in which the word 'bmw' occurs. They also contain pornographic pictures depicting, amongst other things, a BMW car. ...AskJolene says it will not yield to the claim...'As far as we know, we haven't done anything wrong'..." _


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

Spinning Blue said:


> THE BATTLE OVER BMW PORN - BMW Orders AskJolene.com to Remove Search Results - LACB, October 13-14, 2004
> 
> _"The German car manufacturer BMW AG has ordered adult search engine AskJolene.com to immediately remove a number of results from its index and to blacklist the providers of the documents...BMW AG claims that AskJolene.com infringes on its trademark rights. AskJolene's results for the search query 'bmw' contain galleries in which the word 'bmw' occurs. They also contain pornographic pictures depicting, amongst other things, a BMW car. ...AskJolene says it will not yield to the claim...'As far as we know, we haven't done anything wrong'..." _


I thought this was a thread about some M3s battling it out on a track!


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

I'll investigate this immediately! :typing:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

bbkat said:


> I'll investigate this immediately! :typing:


:bustingup :bustingup


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like a job for our investigative reporter beewang to me!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

E39 porn... :eeps: (*not safe for work!!*)


----------

